# DELETE



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

.........


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice piece. How many different user names do you have? If I ever meet you in real life I want to bring my guitar and jam with you. We could just make stuff up and move with the rhythm and see what comes out, I bet we could do it for hours, days even. If anyone ever heard our tunes I'm sure we'd hit the charts in an instant. :wink: But seriously, wouldn't that be a cool idea to jam and sing together?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

.


----------

